# Let's talk screenwash



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So with winter approaching I realised I am going to need some decent screenwash. I don't want the cheap stuff from the supermarkets/garages that eat your window sealant etc so looking for one that is gentle or even tops up glass sealants. 

Anybody got any suggestions on which is best?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Angel wax do one that helps maintain ten sealant H2Go but I'm yet to try it. I'm still using Carplans Apple diluted to 1:5 which may have to be changed.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Autosmarts always good and dilutes down well and seems to last ages


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd always recommend the winter screenwash from Lidl, never had any issues with it. I always get about 4 5ltr bottles and they last me all year round. Usually come out around the end of Oct/Nov time.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've used VW screenwash for over a decade regardless of car, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...me-clear-view-nano-concentrate/prod_1188.html

You will never buy another screen wash after this. I use the Nano Pro glass cleaner first. Then seal with MK Vision. If you need to use wipers just use the screen wash add option on your stalk. Makes the whole system last ages. Another good tip if you use your windows frequently is to apply the glass cleaner to the inside of the window rubbers. This also helps for the sealant to last longer.:thumb:


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...me-clear-view-nano-concentrate/prod_1188.html
> 
> You will never buy another screen wash after this. I use the Nano Pro glass cleaner first. Then seal with MK Vision. If you need to use wipers just use the screen wash add option on your stalk. Makes the whole system last ages. Another good tip if you use your windows frequently is to apply the glass cleaner to the inside of the window rubbers. This also helps for the sealant to last longer.:thumb:


I've tried a few others over the years but I think this is possibly the best. Can't put a finger on specifically why it's better than this one or that one, but it just does everything right. I'll be getting more when my current (other) brand runs out and can't see me changing again.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

hutchingsp said:


> I've used VW screenwash for over a decade regardless of car, fantastic stuff.


This,


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

used angelwax clarity screen wash and it was horrible! i had h2go on at the time and it smeared like hell and dried funny, sold it on....
best so far ive found is autoglym ultimate http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/ with free delivery and good dilution rates, doesnt smear on top of h2go and is lsp friendly also tried it with nanolex urban the other day and it was fine too


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That's good to know before I order one , Autoglym price is good so may give it ago


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sonax xtreme for me, thinks it's about £25 for 5ltrs


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sonax and autoglym are ones I like;
One I really like in winter is the normfest one sold at ECP


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

ah234 said:


> Sonax and autoglym are ones I like;
> One I really like in winter is the normfest one sold at ECP


I've been considering this. Saw it on ECP and usually Normfest stuff is pretty good. Normally use VW screenwash.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Del-GTi said:


> I've been considering this. Saw it on ECP and usually Normfest stuff is pretty good. Normally use VW screenwash.


I think it's good, it's pretty cheap and dilutes. I did a lot of countryside driving last winter and it dealt with whatever crap got thrown at the car (I didn't seal glass at the times)


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

10% IPA 90% deionised water


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

sceptic said:


> 10% IPA 90% deionised water


Don't really know, but I'm sure I read in a Benz handbook that deionized water can damage the screen wash level sensor


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the BMW stuff as have suffered with clogged jets in the past. 
Most of the BMW forum crew think the BMW stuff is sonax extreme.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

sceptic said:


> 10% IPA 90% deionised water


I do this now as well

5% IPA in the summer (-3 deg C protection)
20% in the winter (-11 deg C)

Mix with Sonax Xtreme clear view and Condenser Dryer water

But you can get a good deal on 20L of BMW concentrate which'll last a year or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

ah234 said:


> Don't really know, but I'm sure I read in a Benz handbook that deionized water can damage the screen wash level sensor


The sensor would likely not work if it relies on your waters electrical conductivity. Even worse it will probably say "refill screenwash" or whatever all the time.
You can just use tap water or low mineral content drinking water.

I use the 10% IPA with no screenwash at all.

No froth no scum.


----------



## Jamie.s (Sep 12, 2016)

Would the autoglym screen wash work ok with rain-x?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been using the Prestone stuff from Costco for ages now. It's good. Clears bugs and traffic film easily and doesn't seem to chew up the glass sealant.
I used to get the berry flavour one from Halfords with the standard Christmas gift vouchers. It is good stuff but it's just expensive.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone tried these? http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/303-super-concentrated-windshield-washer-tablets.php?cPath=29_46

The principle seems sound enough....


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Perhaps I'm overthinking it but I'd be concerned it wouldn't make it round the various bends from the filler cap to the actual washer bottle, depend on the car of course.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

True enough, nothing to stop you dissolving it first though.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

cufc1111 said:


> I've tried a few others over the years but I think this is possibly the best. Can't put a finger on specifically why it's better than this one or that one, but it just does everything right. I'll be getting more when my current (other) brand runs out and can't see me changing again.


This one is really good and you can get it cheaply at Euro Car Parts.

Only thing I don't like about it is the bottle.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Strangely I can't find it on the ECP site...


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

just received the sonax nano, guna ipa the screen, C5 then fill my bottle with this.

will let you know how i get on!


----------



## Diastolic (Apr 29, 2016)

Jamie.s said:


> Would the autoglym screen wash work ok with rain-x?


It works totally fine. I have been using autoglym and rainx for the past year with absolutely zero issues.


----------

